# Windows VPS with 1GB RAM - $7 / Month



## Kakashi (Nov 29, 2013)

*Reviews Here:*
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1206379
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1163987
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1154520
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1139007 
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1100962
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1109608
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1119773

Ladies and Gents. I am happy to offer this outstanding custom deal which is valid Until Tuesday 3rd December.

*New York, L.A., Denver and Dallas Locations:*

Basic package:

*1GB Dedicated RAM*
*30GB HDD*
*1 CPU Core*
*1Gbit Uplink*
*1000GB Bandwidth (2000GB if you pick Dallas)*
*1 x IPv4 Address (2 x IPv4 if you pick Dallas)*
*Windows Server 2003/2008 or 2012*

*$7 / Month for Life*


Standard Package:

*2 GB Dedicated RAM*
*2 CPU Cores*
*75GB HDD*
*1Gbit Uplink*
*2500GB Bandwidth (5000GB if you pick Dallas)*
*1 x IPv4 Address (2 x IPv4 if you pick Dallas)*
*Windows Server 2003/2008 or 2012*

*$15 / Month for Life*


Ultimate Package:

*4 GB Dedicated RAM*
*3 CPU Cores*
*180GB HDD*
*1Gbit Uplink*
*5TB Bandwidth (10TB if you pick Dallas)*
*1 x IPv4 Address (2 x IPv4 if you pick Dallas)*
*Windows Server 2003/2008 or 2012*

*$29 / Month for Life*

*All Other Locations:*

*50% off Standard Price + Free Windows OS*


Simply go to http://www.corgitech.com and use the promo code : *BFCORGI* when ordering.


Place your order as normal. Your VPS will be adjusted from the standard specifications to the Black Friday specials when it's created.


Terms of the Offer: As usual, this offer becomes void if any existing services are cancelled. Offer is valid for Linux operating systems as well.


----------



## XLvps (Nov 30, 2013)

Are you a Microsoft SPLA licensed?


----------



## professionalxen (Nov 30, 2013)

Price is very very cheap.

There prolly is no license included.


----------



## Kakashi (Nov 30, 2013)

XLvps said:


> Are you a Microsoft SPLA licensed?





professionalxen said:


> Price is very very cheap.
> 
> There prolly is no license included.



Of course we've been in business for over two years. These are below cost for us and there are only a limited amount available. There are editions of Windows designed for Virtual Machines. 

Anyways I don't want to turn this into a MS discussion. Start another topic for that.


----------



## Asim (Dec 1, 2013)

Been with CorgiTech for years, top notch service and no downtime ever!!

Highly recommended!


----------

